# 2x2x2 : August 29, 2006



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

1. D' B2 U2 R' U' B2 U2 B' R2 F' R F L2 B' D' B' U R' D' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R'
2. U2 R U' R F' L U' L F2 U' R' U' L' D2 R' U' L' U' F' D' R2 F2 D2 B D
3. D2 B' R F L U' B2 L2 U' F' D B L U' R' D2 L U L' F2 L' F D B L'
4. L F2 R' B' U2 R2 B' D' B' U' L' F2 R D R' B R2 D' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2
5. R' U L2 F R D' F' D B' U' F2 U2 F L' U' B2 L2 U2 F U' R2 U B U2 F


----------



## Erik (Aug 30, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.16
Times: (4.89), 4.30, 4.19, (3.48), 3.98

This went realy well. Goal is to do this at EC in Paris too. One lucky solve.
Working on a new method which has an average move count of only 13 moves!


----------



## Neato (Aug 31, 2006)

Name: Andre Bakker
Average: 13.89
Times: (10.06), 12.34, 15.94, 13.39, (16.62)

Pretty sux . Just did it on the fly... :lol:


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 2, 2006)

Name: Johannes Laire
Average: 6.21
Times: (7.66), (3.81), 6.51, 5.21, 6.91

Last time I did an average was a couple months ago, so this is really good for me.


----------

